# Cost of 100% Kona coffee at B.I. Costco



## philemer (Oct 25, 2008)

Has anyone purchased 100% Kona coffee at the B.I. Costco recently? Just wondering what the cost per pound is now. The last time I bought it, Jan. 2007, it was about $18>$20/LB. and the only 100% brand was "Nicky Beans", IIRC.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 25, 2008)

In case you want to try another brand, why not head over to the Keauhou Farmers Market on Saturdays from 8am to noon & buy some Kona King Coffee from Randy?  His coffee is super and he's a nice guy to boot!


----------



## philemer (Oct 25, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Rick. We'll be close by at the KCR.  The problem is we arrive on a Sunday. Can't wait 6 days for 100% Kona.


----------



## ricoba (Oct 25, 2008)

philemer said:


> Thanks for the tip Rick. We'll be close by at the KCR.  The problem is we arrive on a Sunday. Can't wait 6 days for 100% Kona.



Do what I did....mail order prior to the trip....to set the mood! 

Seriously though, the coffee is very good.  We tried other brands when we were there and really did prefer Kona King.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 25, 2008)

philemer said:


> Has anyone purchased 100% Kona coffee at the B.I. Costco recently? Just wondering what the cost per pound is now. The last time I bought it, Jan. 2007, it was about $18>$20/LB. and the only 100% brand was "Nicky Beans", IIRC.



I buy it at the one in Maui. It's about 19.95 for a pound. The price doesn't vary that much.

-David


----------



## Elli (Oct 25, 2008)

We got ours at Greenwell Farms, Kealakekua, Big Island, in Oct.  Their Private Reserve was 31.95 per pound, expensive, but very good.


----------



## gwenco (Oct 25, 2008)

*Kona Joes*

I missed it so much after leaving the B.I. that I have it Fed-Ex'd every month to my home in Denver. You can purchase it using monthly, six month intervals or year long plans and it lands on my doorstep like clockwork.
 It's $36 a pound a worth every penny!!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 25, 2008)

When I was on the Big Island in February I didn't have a chance to get to any of the coffee plantations.  So, I went to Long's and bought a couple of bags of 100% Kona beans.  I got some of the *best* I've ever gotten there!  Unfortunately I can't remember the name now  .


----------



## perktd (Oct 25, 2008)

*Kona Coffee @ Costco*

We bought 100% Kona Coffee at Costco in Kona 2 weeks ago for $19.95 per pound.  The brand was Thunder Mountain which is also available at Long's and various supermarkets for considerably more money.  It seems to stack up well with the other brands we have tried--Greenwells, Blue Sky, Hualalai, etc.  It is available ground or as whole beans.

Don


----------



## san415 (Oct 26, 2008)

*$12.99 per lb*

Try Waikoloa Village market, I was there last week and it was on sale for 12.99 a lb. Several brands were at that sale price. You will need to use a malaki card. You can sign up for one on the spot if you need to. The market there is very reasonable.


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 26, 2008)

*12.99 a pound*

Sounds like the bags which say Kona Coffee but only contain 10% Kona. Look carefully.$13 a pound is below cost


----------



## philemer (Oct 26, 2008)

Or the bags were 12 oz.  You will NEVER see fresh 100% Kona coffee for less than $18-$19/LB.


----------



## Hawaiibarb (Oct 28, 2008)

*Other option*

You can also try the Farmer's Market in Kona, which is held next to the Catholic Church on Alii Dr.  I don't remember the brands offered there, but there were several, and I seem to remember the prices (for 100% Kona coffee) were decent.  There's also another smaller  place (sort of like a famer's market, but more gift stuff than produce) which is further south on Alii Drive.....advertised in the visitor brochures, where I also bought Kona coffee.  I can't remember the days they were open, but fun to check it out.

barb


----------



## PClapham (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi Phil-are you going to Hawaii early this year?
Anita


----------



## philemer (Oct 30, 2008)

PClapham said:


> Hi Phil-are you going to Hawaii early this year?
> Anita



We're arriving 12/28 with our grandson. His first trip!!  You?


----------



## PClapham (Oct 31, 2008)

We get to the BI Jan. 3-KCRII.
Anita


----------



## jehb2 (Nov 3, 2008)

*Anybody taken a coffee plantation tour?*

Sorry. Meant this to be a new post


----------



## philemer (Nov 6, 2008)

jehb2 said:


> Sorry. Meant this to be a new post



A lot of TUGGERS have taken coffee farm tours. I've done the Greenwell & a few others. They're interesting.


----------



## Palguy (Nov 14, 2008)

Caught this on Ebay. Claims to be 100% pure Kona. Price averages $12.00 per pound.


----------

